# Mylochromis ericotaenia



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Mylochromis ericotaenia is kind of a unique hap. It has its own characteristics and behaviour that really makes them a joy to own. I wasn't able to get a good shot of their large dorsal fin but you can see that this fish is dainty and elegant but can hold its own. Instead of the deep dark blue coloration like most haps, their blue is more soft and subtle which makes them stand out against the crowd.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Mike at Finatics just brought a beautiful group of Ericotaenias in - very nice fish!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

They definitely are...and not very common...think I've only ever seen them a few times.


----------

